# Anyone have issues with their heel bone?



## kevano (Jan 12, 2012)

I broke my left heel (calcaneus) 11 years ago and have subtalar arthritis as a result. My ankle gets more and more sore as the day goes on to the point where it eventually feels like nothing is there. 

I've started riding switch more to help (i'm regular footed), but am curious if anyone else on the board has gone through this? If so, how have you managed? Did you change your style at all?

At 33, I refuse to let this keep me from riding. But I had a major setback Sunday (couldn't walk after I pulled my boot off), so I feel like it may be time to try something different...other than not snowboarding of course


----------



## paul_bro (Dec 18, 2012)

right after snowboarding that day the right edge for my inside right heel hurt so bad i thought i fractured it, also hurt to step on it or put on my shoes.


----------



## MccBeth (Sep 6, 2012)

I have never broken anything (possible fractured rib right now, though), but have developed plantar fasciitis in my right heel. I ride regular, so I'm mostly fine when I ride. But whenever I try to practice switch, that's when my heel hurts more and more. I can barely walk at the end of the day. Taking my boot off is a bitch, and after a few hours of driving back... I hop walk. It hurts me to walk for a few days. Obviously, it's worth it. 

I go running often enough that if I just don't do switch very much, I'm pretty much fine. I also do my old physical therapy exercises from after I had surgery on my ankle. Do you have any physical therapy exercises you can do to help with the pain? 

Can you describe more what the pain feels like, and where? If it's similarish, I can share what I do to help.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

A little over 13 years ago I got hit by a car, snapped my left shin in half. I have a rod that runs the length of my shin inside the big bone. (they took my knee apart and drilled all the way down to my ankle) When I first got my own gear, I got some very stiff older Vans (Hi-standard) at the end of the day, my left ankle (I'm goofy) would kill, I think that super stiff boot was wearing out my weak ankle. I switched to Nitro Anthems this year and the problem has almost completely disappeared. These are very soft boots, and took me awhile to get used to the lag in response vs. the stiffer boots. It was really no big deal after a few runs, and the lack of major pain at the end of the day is wonderful. Softer boots may help, or something like super feet inserts to cushion the heel better.


----------



## kevano (Jan 12, 2012)

MccBeth said:


> ...Can you describe more what the pain feels like, and where? If it's similarish, I can share what I do to help.


I would say it's' as if there is loss of support inside and under the front of the ankle/top of the heel. The pain starts as soreness but will progress to stabbing if I let it go long enough. Eventually it gets to the point where it doesn't feel like I have a heel at all. I'd say the end result is similar but my ankle tends to swell just below the ankle bone, since I broke the heel at the top.

I never had proper PT after this happened. I was a senior in college and the doctors didn't seem too concerned with rehab (surprisingly). I've noticed my ankle can roll easily so I've been trying to work more on my balance with that foot lately.



JeffreyCH said:


> ...Softer boots may help, or something like super feet inserts to cushion the heel better.


That's an interesting idea. You'd think less support would make it hurt more.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

If you already have subtalar joint arthritis you might want to consider having that joint surgically fused.


----------



## kevano (Jan 12, 2012)

Toecutter said:


> If you already have subtalar joint arthritis you might want to consider having that joint surgically fused.


They did mention this as a possible need after it happened. It seems like sort of a last-resort procedure though. Do you know anyone who has need it?


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

kevano said:


> They did mention this as a possible need after it happened. It seems like sort of a last-resort procedure though. Do you know anyone who has need it?


Yes, several people. Recovery is a bit long and arduous but once everything is all healed the pain from the joint is gone (because the joint is gone). Functional limitations include difficulty walking on uneven terrain since you lost the side-to-side motion from the ST joint. I would try the footwear changes first.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

kevano said:


> That's an interesting idea. You'd think less support would make it hurt more.


In your case I'm not sure, in my case it worked, two different things really. The thing is, since my leg was snapped in half (compound fracture and all) there was extensive tendon and muscle damage, I guess having your lower leg swinging around by the meat does that  

I think with the softer boots there is less resistance to flex that doesn't work my lower leg/ankle near as hard. Have you tried any inserts to cushion the impacts? They also make wedges designed to reduce heel lift, might give those a shot. Obviously I'm not a Dr. I'm a construction guy so the only "real" advise I can legally dispense is "Duct tape that bad boy up and git r done" :laugh:

Other then that I'd say see a real Doc.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Did the fracture go into the joint?

Joint fusion is like absolute last resort, because they don't work very often. And if they get rid of the local pain, they'll usually cause other problems like knee or hip pain.

Cartilage needs movement in order to get the nutrients it needs, so get your foot mobilized everyday. Put it in hot water and get someone to pull on your heel and do like figure 8s on the joint.


----------



## kevano (Jan 12, 2012)

jml22 said:


> Did the fracture go into the joint?.


Yeah, I cracked it at the top of the calcaneus at the joint. When it hurts the most it really stiffens up. So moving it around for the cartilage makes a lot of sense. I've always done the figure 8's, but never really forced it. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

kevano said:


> I broke my left heel (calcaneus) 11 years ago and have subtalar arthritis as a result. My ankle gets more and more sore as the day goes on to the point where it eventually feels like nothing is there.
> 
> I've started riding switch more to help (i'm regular footed), but am curious if anyone else on the board has gone through this? If so, how have you managed? Did you change your style at all?
> 
> At 33, I refuse to let this keep me from riding. But I had a major setback Sunday (couldn't walk after I pulled my boot off), so I feel like it may be time to try something different...other than not snowboarding of course


I would recommend trying EPAT (Extracorporeal Pulse Activation Therapy). I know that name sounds ridiculous (I think they made that up just so the acronym became EPAT), but it really works. I've tried most physical therapy treatments (electric simulation, ultrasound, cold laser, etc) and most of those didn't do much for me and I discard them without a second thought, but this one works well for me. It send shockwave pulses through your tissue, break tough/fibrous scar and connective tissue. I found really helps break up the tough stuff on the soles of your feet and around your ankle joint which prevent it from hinge-ing correctly. Check local podiatrists in your area as some of them might have gotten this machine.

I won't lie... it can sting a bit (like when a dentist zings a nerve in your tooth)... but the results are pretty noticeable, especially for people with flat feet and plantar faciitis.

This is what is looks like


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

lonerider said:


> I would recommend trying EPAT (Extracorporeal Pulse Activation Therapy).


Shockwave therapy is for plantar fasciitis and other tendinopathies, but unfortunately subtalar joint arthritis is a different animal.

Just curious, did your health insurance cover your treatments?


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> Shockwave therapy is for plantar fasciitis and other tendinopathies, but unfortunately subtalar joint arthritis is a different animal.
> 
> Just curious, did your health insurance cover your treatments?


You have a good point on that about arthritis... but I figure that one probably aggravates the other. If you ankle joint isn't smoothly and inline because there thick tissue around your tendons... then I figure that's only going to be make your arthritis worse.

Good point about the health insurance, too. Anthem covers me, but I think my sports therapists uses a particular code for it to get covered... so anyone researching this should definitely check to make sure before getting it.


----------



## MccBeth (Sep 6, 2012)

You should most definitely consult a doctor about what could be best... But for the time being, if you don't already... do calf raises like crazy, stretch you foot/heel before getting out of bed... I like to roll my foot over a ball after long days when it's starting to get iffy. Hurts like a bitch, but helps relieve pain afterwards. Point and flex your toes, towel stretch, achilles stretch... stretch the shit out of that area, it'll help. But definitely still see a doctor if it's that bad.


----------



## kevano (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the help! I've been stretching the foot daily, not just when I go to the gym. I think that helped when I went to Loon this weekend. I felt pretty good after. 

If it gets any worse I'll talk to my doctor. I was really just curious if anyone boards with this type of injury and how they've dealt with it. Using a ball as a stretch/massage is a great idea too. Thanks again.


----------



## TWIS09 (Jan 4, 2021)

kevano said:


> I broke my left heel (calcaneus) 11 years ago and have subtalar arthritis as a result. My ankle gets more and more sore as the day goes on to the point where it eventually feels like nothing is there.
> 
> I've started riding switch more to help (i'm regular footed), but am curious if anyone else on the board has gone through this? If so, how have you managed? Did you change your style at all?
> 
> At 33, I refuse to let this keep me from riding. But I had a major setback Sunday (couldn't walk after I pulled my boot off), so I feel like it may be time to try something different...other than not snowboarding of course


Hi, I had a rappelling accident about 6 months back and was left with a broken tib/fib (compound fractures), shattered calcaneus (heel), broken pelvis in 2 places.... obviously I’m out for the season. My plan is to get back next season, I enjoy touring most. Did you happen to find any boots that helped with your ankle? I’ve gotta get back, it’s all I think about. However, I can’t stop thinking about what complications I’m going to face due to the breaks.


----------



## kevano (Jan 12, 2012)

TWIS09 said:


> Hi, I had a rappelling accident about 6 months back and was left with a broken tib/fib (compound fractures), shattered calcaneus (heel), broken pelvis in 2 places.... obviously I’m out for the season. My plan is to get back next season, I enjoy touring most. Did you happen to find any boots that helped with your ankle? I’ve gotta get back, it’s all I think about. However, I can’t stop thinking about what complications I’m going to face due to the breaks.


I'm really sorry for your injury, that sounds awful.

I'm not sure there is one thing that got me back on track. It's been a combination of things:

For boots: I previously had Ride FUL's, which i liked a lot. But this year I got a pair of Burton Imperials. I'm not sure of the difference in cushioning, but my foot has not hurt as much this year.
Started stretching daily: this was due to a knee injury, but I've noticed it has helped with my foot as well. I'm starting to wonder if my calves got tight from the original injury. So really focus on stretching those, when you can, and then stretch them more.
I now do more bodyweight exercises: squats, reverse lunges (seem better for my knees), and chops of note
I started taking Omega 3's daily (the ones from Trader Joes have worked best)
I've gotten pretty good at switch and probably ride it 30-40% of the time. This gives my foot a rest when it starts to feel tired.
For boards: while I really like my Arbor Westmark, I added a more damp board (Academy Master) to the rotation this year and I've noticed I don't need to ride switch as much.
I always take a couple Advil the night before. I know it doesn't sound like much. But I usually feel it if I don't.
Hope this helps. Best of luck and don't get discouraged. There will be more good days than bad. You'll get there.


----------

